# Ways you keep in shape?



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

What are the exercises you do to keep yourself in shape?

I need motivation, like lots of it.

Rode my horse bareback today and I can't do anything besides walk.... Just feel like I'm going to fall off, my position is shot.

I need to start doing something but what I don't know.

I started planking, but if I do it for too long my left knee starts to hurt, I've never even hurt my left knee before.

I want to start running but it's soo dam hot, my contract for work is finishing soon, so I could start running in the morning and ride in the arvo, right now I start at 6 and I'm not gonna get up any earlier then 5 lol

I need to set up a place in the house for workout and figure something out that I will keep.

But I'll have to switch it up and not overload my self, I get really unmotivated sometimes.

Haha I must sound like such a sloth, which I am sometimes lol but I'm going to get fit  for my horse he deserves a fitter rider.

Anyway I'm wanting suggestions on what you guys do to help with your rider fitness, your position, your stamina, your anything really to do with riding  

Fire away, I'm all eyes :lol:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm subbing so that I can get some ideas too! I need to get back into shape...


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

By and large I have found that the fuels we provide our bodies have a tremendous impact on our fitness/health levels. It can get really deep here, but to simplify it......it can influence our hormones, the chemicals our bodies create, our hydration levels, and even our bodies ability to hold oxygen. The more good food you eat the more motivation you'll feel to want to go do something, at least that's been my experience and, I've noticed the same thing happens every time with other people as well. There was a free book you could download from amazon called.... confessions of a super fit vegan. Pretty good read, and he basically talks about how his change in diet caused him to want to exercise more. But I've found that the peak motivation comes from adopting a raw food diet high in fruit. If you do the research you'll understand why, but it's much funner to experience. 

As far as exercises to do......that's a big one. There's really just so much you can do. You just need to find something you enjoy and do it. I prefer to do things I find enjoyable instead of forcing a workout or something like that. Skiing, swimming, hiking, biking, mountain climbing, jumping on trampolines, basically just playing, etc..... But even doing some simple calisthenics throughout the day is quite simple and they can be done anywhere. And the more you exercise, the more you'll crave it.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

_"If you really want to do something, you'll find a way. If you don't, you'll find an excuse." _ ~ Jim Rohn

I figure that if I expect my horse to be ridden and legged up, then I can't be a lazy bum and not work out. If I expect him to be fit, he expects me to be fit. 

I agree with TotalFreedom. What you put into your body is very important. "You are what you eat" holds true. If you eat white carbohydrates, sugar, and processed foods, that's the sort of poor energy you will get. But if you eat whole-grain carbs, fruits, veggies, and plenty of protein, you are setting your body up to feel good and perform well. 

If you have difficulty with bareback riding, then do it more! That's one thing I do love about winter because I'll ride bareback all winter (safer to have no stirrups with my clunky winter boots) and get better at it. 

Ab and back workouts are great to help strengthen your core for riding. But of course, you also use every other part of your body, so you can't ignore them too. 

I don't like to work out at home because then I'm too lazy to do it good. So I join a gym and go STRAIGHT there after work. I always feel amazing after I've gotten a good sweat in. 

If you like to run, then go running. If you like to bike, then go biking. Do what you like. You'll be more motivated. 

It's all a mental game.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I used to run in the horse fields. They were about half a mile back and forth so I'd go out and just run. I also worked with a horse trainer as her assistant so I was always running back and forth as well. Even if it was just walking I was constantly moving. Find stuff to do and walk to go do it lol. 

I will second the eating right. I'm not saying go all out and miss all the chocolate or sweets in life but make sure your eating more good stuff then that lol. My doctor one time told me to not go calorie counting but to instead make sure that proportionally you were eating 2/3 good stuff and 1/3 bad. Best advice he'd ever given me.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank for the suggestions guys, my diet is one thing on the agenda already, although I don't eat overly bad, I don't eat overly good either.

I'm going to be joining a gym as well, I has been looking around for a while for one, but they were all so far away or had some sort of contract, found one though where there's no contracts, $15 a week and if you don't go that week you don't pay, I think they offer classes as well which is what I really want to do  
Cause if I were to go to a gym I would have not a clue what to do, would sort of just look at all the machines and get on a bike probably as that would be the only thing I know how to work lol

I do like running and bike riding I used to ride my bike all the time to my horse, but now he's at a different place and all my food/saddles are at home so I can't do that anymore unless I get like a trolly thing for my bike.... 
Hmm now that's a good idea, Christmas wish list lol

Running is great as well but it's coming into summer over here so it gets pretty hot during the day so I ether have to run in the afternoon and not go for a ride on my horse...

Finishing work soon and going to start studying so I should have more time to do work out and ride my horse


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

THE most important thing for exercise is to do something you enjoy. You are FAR more likely to stick with something you enjoy. Not everyone has the discipline to force themselves to do something they don't find fun, and results do not come fast enough to give most people a feeling of it all being worthwhile.

If planking is hurting your knee, there's probably something wrong in your position that's causing it. Try doing it facing a mirror or with a broomstick on your back (broomstick should run along your spine and the back of your legs).

Are you the kind of person that really likes challenges, goals and some competition? If so, try: 30 Day Fitness Challenges - Get Fit and Healthy in only 30 Days

MyFitnessPal.com (and there's an app) has a bunch of people on it where you can record your food consumption and workouts and make friends and all that.

If you like group fitness, make sure your gym has a good variety and schedule of classes. Don't just go to the gym and putz around either - have a plan, know what you want to do and how, and do that. You'll just end up on a cardio machine messing around otherwise.


All that being said...
I go to Zumba 2-3 times per week (schedule permitting, usually at least twice) and bellydance once a week.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm going to go to the gym on Monday and sus it all out  

Hopefully they'll have trainers there that would be able to show me how to use the equipment as well, that would be good


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I would definitely suggest joining a gym, that way you can get a healthy variety of things.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there any exercises that you guys have found helped you the most, or if at a gym what's the best machine to use.

Do you do weights? Or do you focus on your cardio?
Or a bit of both?

Would like some input of what you guys do at the gym, or of you don't go to the gym and you have an exercise regime for a home, what do you use, do you have equipment or do you just use some things laying about your house?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Personally, I do both. I also like to switch up my routine.

When I go to the gym, I usually do 20-30 minutes of cardio, 20-30 minutes of weights (lower weight with increased reps will tone, higher weight with fewer reps will bulk), and then 20-30 laps in the pool.

EDIT-Up until my accident two-ish weeks ago, I was a bit of a workout junky! xD


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Zexious said:


> Personally, I do both. I also like to switch up my routine.
> 
> When I go to the gym, I usually do 20-30 minutes of cardio, 20-30 minutes of weights* (lower weight with increased reps will tone, higher weight with fewer reps will bulk), *and then 20-30 laps in the pool.
> 
> EDIT-Up until my accident two-ish weeks ago, I was a bit of a workout junky! xD



That is great  

I want to tonne not bulk, that's a fear of mine lol go to the gym and just get really bulky.... A sort of irrational fear but I'm gonna stick to the lower weight and increases reps


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Absolutely! If you pay attention to what you're doing, you won't get bulky. Swimming is also a really good one is you want to slim/tone. I really love to swim: I feel like it stretches me out after riding xD


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I fail at swimming lol

I might start... Maybe once I've got a little bit more fitness so I don't die after 2 laps lol


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i bike commute just about everywhere (including to the barn) all spring/summer/fall. keeps me in shape and keeps me in a good weight for my height and age. over the winter i tend to be a little heavier due to the epic amount of snow we get and the inability to get out on my bike at all. i do walk a lot too, so i'm not a totally inactive blob in the winter, but sometimes i feel like it, lol.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I usually try to do at least 20 laps, and then I feel accomplished xD If I had a really hard workout that day, I'll give myself a little break and just sit in the hot tub xD

Make sure you get a gym with all the fun amenities ;D


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

try some Seated rows...they work your core as well as your back/traps. your core/abs are used to keep you in the correct position


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been practicing yoga for the last year and have found my strength and muscle tone has increased with size decreasing. I have also found that my riding has improved. I always thought yoga was about being flexible but it is about strength and acceptance. I feel better than I did 20 yrs ago and that is awesome considering I will be 40 in a month. I started yoga at a local studio but now just practice at home with dvds


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

womack29 said:


> I have been practicing yoga for the last year and have found my strength and muscle tone has increased with size decreasing. I have also found that my riding has improved. I always thought yoga was about being flexible but it is about strength and acceptance. I feel better than I did 20 yrs ago and that is awesome considering I will be 40 in a month. I started yoga at a local studio but now just practice at home with dvds


I want to start doing yoga as well  but can't find any decent places around my area.

Went to the gym today and checked it out  it looks good, personal trainers are there pretty much all the time, offeres classes which I'm keen for  
Think I'm going to start up next week in Monday as they have a core class on  then go from there, have some stuff I need to get organisd at home this week so should be right by Monday


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just FYI if you're female, you can lift heavy and not get frightfully bulky. You can never be bulky in a manly way without way more exercise and drugs than you're going to be willing to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yoga is def a good one! I have a ton of friends that do it and love it.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm going to start looking into yoga classes as well, or maybe even just a DVD player... Then I can set it up in my room and just do yoga there lol

Only just relized today we have a fit ball here  possibilities are endless now


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good thread. Something I've been working on myself. After losing two horses this year, Hondo, who I'd had his entire life & almost all of mine (he was 31, I'm 32) and Missy, my love of a Hanoverian mare, I lost all motivation to be in the barn, do anything horse related, heck I've hardly logged in here. So I went from 6-8 hours a day in the saddle to just doing the necessary stuff (feed & clean) and gained 25+ lbs. A month ago, I decided enough is enough. My coming 3 yo is ready to start under saddle and I want to be the best me I can before we start. 

In the last month, I've lost 15 lbs, 5% body fat and am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Initial goal was to get back to where I was but has quickly changed into a new goal, to be the mom that looks like she could be in Maxim. (I know that is likely an insane goal but why not go for it right? Lol!) I'm working with a trainer (big help for motivation!) and am doing "The New Rules of Weight Lifting for Women" - great, great book. Totally debunks many myths (such as the long & lean vs bulky muscles, really no such thing, our muscles are our muscles and regardless of how we train, they are only going to be what our body types dictate) and really makes a heck of a lot of sense, and the author is pretty funny to boot. I'm also eating clean, thought it would be miserable but it's not, at all. The first week I just worried about my diet & daily cardio, it was awesome how quickly I noticed a difference in energy levels and how I felt in general. I do still crave a Mt. Dew something awful though. 

The workout plan, my weeks looks like this. M/W/F - lifting days, 15 min cardio warmup prior and same after. T/TH - PiYo strength classes (alternating weeks, opposite weeks are Tues Turbo and Zumba Th), Sat - boxing lessons. Then 7 days a week I do 30 minutes on the elliptical at night. Had I looked at that workout plan a few months ago, I'd have laughed at the thought of myself doing all of that.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Good thread. Something I've been working on myself. After losing two horses this year, Hondo, who I'd had his entire life & almost all of mine (he was 31, I'm 32) and Missy, my love of a Hanoverian mare, I lost all motivation to be in the barn, do anything horse related, heck I've hardly logged in here. So I went from 6-8 hours a day in the saddle to just doing the necessary stuff (feed & clean) and gained 25+ lbs. A month ago, I decided enough is enough. My coming 3 yo is ready to start under saddle and I want to be the best me I can before we start.
> 
> In the last month, I've lost 15 lbs, 5% body fat and am seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Initial goal was to get back to where I was but has quickly changed into a new goal, to be the mom that looks like she could be in Maxim. (I know that is likely an insane goal but why not go for it right? Lol!) I'm working with a trainer (big help for motivation!) and am doing "The New Rules of Weight Lifting for Women" - great, great book. Totally debunks many myths (such as the long & lean vs bulky muscles, really no such thing, our muscles are our muscles and regardless of how we train, they are only going to be what our body types dictate) and really makes a heck of a lot of sense, and the author is pretty funny to boot. I'm also eating clean, thought it would be miserable but it's not, at all. The first week I just worried about my diet & daily cardio, it was awesome how quickly I noticed a difference in energy levels and how I felt in general. I do still crave a Mt. Dew something awful though.
> 
> The workout plan, my weeks looks like this. M/W/F - lifting days, 15 min cardio warmup prior and same after. T/TH - PiYo strength classes (alternating weeks, opposite weeks are Tues Turbo and Zumba Th), Sat - boxing lessons. Then 7 days a week I do 30 minutes on the elliptical at night. Had I looked at that workout plan a few months ago, I'd have laughed at the thought of myself doing all of that.


Wow that sounds a lot like me. Between August and September, I lost 15 pounds as well. I've been working out like a mad woman. The last three days I did 45 minutes of interval training on the eliptical trainer. I'm so sore I can hardly walk. I also had the bright idea to climb stairs on my lunch break at work. Now my calf muscles are killing me!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

That's great to hear 

I might have to find that book, do know where you got it from?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, got it here. 

The New Rules of Lifting for Women: Lift Like a Man, Look Like a Goddess: Lou Schuler, Cassandra Forsythe M.S., Alwyn Cosgrove: 9781583333396: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Like DancingArabians said: first really is to find something you enjoy, otherwise it's hard to stick with it.
Finding a trainer that can evaluate your strenght and weakness and design a program would be very useful, if that is an option.

There are different areas to work:
Cardio and stamina
Strength
Suppleness, flexibility
Balance, core strength, coordination (sooo important in riding)

Walking-running-backcountry skiing in the mountains almost daily with the dogs takes care of my cardio fitness.
Strength: I do the chores daily for 4 horses, that takes care of muscle building! 
Then flexibility, balance, core strength: I joined a Pilates class that does wonders, the best core work out you can get. And yoga as well.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I just tried out hip hop abs and I really liked it. It was easy to follow, didn't take very long, doesn't require a lot of workout space and it really helped me engage my abs better during riding.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Lately, it's been either shovelling or sweeping snow, three and four times a day for the past 10 days and it's still coming down.


----------

